# Screwfix and Toolstation



## RogerS (22 Jan 2018)

In the last year I've bought a fair bit from both and found that I had a load of stuff that I wanted to return. I've mixed and matched purchases between the two in the past although in the future I will now lean towards Screwfix because .....

Some of it was outside the 30 day return period. I was hoping for some flexibility in the form of a credit note maybe - clearly a refund would be out of the question and not asked for.

Screwfix - no problem. I now have in-store credit of around £50

Toolstation - basically told me to sod off.


----------



## Andy K (22 Jan 2018)

Its interesting that two companies who are part of the same group ownership behave so differently and often have outlets very close to each other.


My error double checking I've now discovered the ex owner of Screwfix set up Toolstation after he sold it, just shows you should check your information even if it comes from a normally trusted source.


----------



## RogerS (22 Jan 2018)

Andy K":dcqecq4r said:


> Its interesting that two companies who are part of the same group ownership behave so differently and often have outlets very close to each other.



Are you sure ? I thought Toolstation was now owned by Travis Perkins and Screwfix by Kingfisher


----------



## Andy K (22 Jan 2018)

Your right Roger and got in before I had chance to correct my error.


----------



## NazNomad (22 Jan 2018)

Technically, Screwfix and B&Q are both owned by Kingfisher plc


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Jan 2018)

And what has B&Q to do with the price of fish?


----------



## NickN (22 Jan 2018)

If B&Q sold fish, the price would be off the scales.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Jan 2018)

I find Toolstation the better of the two, but I've not returned anything to either. I like Toolstation for the free delivery over £10 - £10's not a difficult target to hit.


----------



## transatlantic (22 Jan 2018)

I love screwfix, I just wish they were more competitive. All their power tools seem to be 10% or so more than online. But to be fair, they have all the stores to run.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Jan 2018)

I first dealt with them 35 years ago, buying screws from a piddling little advert in Exchange & Mart. I always found they were way overpriced on about 10% of their stuff - usually the very heavy stuff as obviously you're getting caught for the cost of delivery, but with all the local depots that's a thing of the past, really. I tend to work the theory now that 10% of every firm's goods are overpriced - they all have to make money somewhere - it's just up to me to find the 10%s.


----------



## Droogs (22 Jan 2018)

I find them both usefu,l but screwfix has got the cheapest Triton TRA001 I've been able to find by about 30 bucks


----------



## MrTeroo (22 Jan 2018)

NickN":av3pjv9v said:


> If B&Q sold fish, the price would be off the scales.



Sounds like a load of pollocks to me.


----------



## Robbo3 (23 Jan 2018)

MrTeroo":28jizt6a said:


> NickN":28jizt6a said:
> 
> 
> > If B&Q sold fish, the price would be off the scales.
> ...


So what are you pouting about?


----------



## Fitzroy (23 Jan 2018)

Fish based puns are making me chuckle  

Toolstation for all nails and Coach/lag bolts as they are so much cheaper.

F.


----------



## rafezetter (23 Jan 2018)

I also found out about screwfix's "out of date" credit system when I happened to mention I was buying something as a replacement for something else (8 hinges in this case for a job that got delayed) I'd bought before that was the wrong size.

"no problem she says, bring them in - we can check the sale against your account and give you credit".

It's also extremely handy that they opened a new store at the bottom of my road less than 1/2 mile away, but I do still use toolstation for thier £10 free delivery on occasion, and they open until 5pm sundays.


----------

